# Passed SE II, now what?



## SEdude (Jan 5, 2011)

I just found out that I passed the SE II. I'm extremely relieved, and quite excited. But now what? The whole point of taking the SE II for the last time (Oct 2010) is so I don't need to ever take the new 2-day exam.

So, now what are my options? Get my SE designation in Illinois? I live/work on the east coast, and don't expect a west coast move anytime soon.

Any suggestions/opinions?


----------



## jdk350 (Jan 7, 2011)

Assuming you have previously passed the SE I, yes I think getting your S.E. license in Illinois is a logical step.

WA and CA have additional exams, so I'm not sure what other states require an S.E. license based on the SE I and II.


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 7, 2011)

SEdude said:


> I just found out that I passed the SE II. I'm extremely relieved, and quite excited. But now what? The whole point of taking the SE II for the last time (Oct 2010) is so I don't need to ever take the new 2-day exam.
> So, now what are my options? Get my SE designation in Illinois? I live/work on the east coast, and don't expect a west coast move anytime soon.
> 
> Any suggestions/opinions?



I would fear that if you don't get licensed now as an SE, you will never be able to less taking the newly formulated structural exam. I would bet the clock is ticking on the SEI / SEII combo being valid. Come June of this year the two exams might be ignored, if not already licensed somewhere which has the SE designation.


----------

